# Eircom refusing to honour contract



## gingernut (22 Oct 2012)

In May a cold caller offered us a contract with Eircom - the offer was €25 a month for the first 6 months, €45 a month for months 7-12 and €50 thereafter. 

Every month since then, we've been billed incorrectly.

Every month, we ring to get it sorted and are told that they've never heard of the deal we signed up for. We're told that they'll investigate and it'll be sorted by the next bill.

It never is.

We're sick to death of the whole thing. We haven't paid the most recent bills because we're afraid we won't get a refund, and we're afraid if we tell them we want to cancel the contract they just won't. We basically don't believe anything they tell us at this stage.

What's the best way to get it sorted once and for all?


----------



## Leo (22 Oct 2012)

What did you get in writing from the cold-caller?


----------



## gingernut (22 Oct 2012)

An order summary sheet with the salesman's name and number, my signature, and tickboxes indicating that we went for the eircom Talk Off-Peak & NGB Regular package, which is listed as €25 per month for the first 6 months, €45 for months 7-12 and €50 thereafter. 

We've been charged amounts ranging from €31 to €78.


----------



## irbx (23 Oct 2012)

i would keepe paying the bill as collections will possible charge for late payment fees and cancel the line and service. (possible cancel contract fee and reconnection charges).

not sure what you have done so far.

1. Log complain with eircom via email/reg letter (email is quicker usually) wait for aprox 2 weeks for them to look into and respond. If still not resloved or happy with reslove and you got it in writing then on to step 2

2. contact askcomreg.ie
this are the telecom regulation board in ireland. you have a better case with them if you have proof you tried step one.

let you know how you get on

hope the above helped


----------

